# Sadzīves tehnika >  Mikroviļņu krāsns

## JURIX

Meklēju mikroviļņu krāsns SAMSUNG G2739NR vadības plati.

----------


## ansius

Kāpēc domā, ka plati tev vajag?

----------


## JURIX

Viss sākās šo pavasar. Pēc kartējās elektrības pārtraukuma gribēju kā parasti uzstādīt pulksteni, taču šoreiz nesanāca, jo pogas vienkārši nereaģēja uz piespiedieniem, tā teikt nedarbojās.Ņēmu rokās skrūvgriezni un skrūvēju vaļā. Pie vadības plates piesprausti 4 štekeri. Visus 4 izspraudu un iespraudu atpakaļ. Saskrūvēju visu atpakaļ, iespraudu kontaktdakšu tīklā, uzstādiju pulksteni un viss kārtībā. Tā es dariju katru reizi, kad pēc kārtējās elektropadeves nedarbojās pogas. Pats trakākais sākās pirms kāda pusotra mēneša. Pēc kārtējas elektropadeves traucējuma taisīju atkal vaļā, atkal izspraužu/iespraužu štekerus, salieku visu atpakaļ,aiznesu atpakaļ uz virtuvi, pieslēdzu pie tīkla, iestādu pareizu laiku un dodos uz istabu. Pēc apmēram pusstundas virtuvē dzirdami pikstieni. Aizeju uz virtuvi un skatos, krāsns pati iestādijusi vienu no rēžīmiem un sākusi darboties. Izslēgt nevar, jo pogas nestrādā. Izrauju kontaktdakšu. Pēc pāris minūtēm iespraužu kontaktdakšu atpakaļ. Taisos uzstādīt pulksteni, taču nepaspēju nospiest nevienu pogu, kad krāsns patvaļīgi uzstāda vienu no režīmiem un sāk darboties. Rauju kontaktdakšu ārā, jo pogas protams nedarbojās. Sāku meklēt internetā, varbūt vel kādam ir bijušas līdzīgas problēmas ar konkrēto modeli. Atradu. Mājaslapā РАДИОКОТ.RU ir izklāstīta tā pati problēma. Ja ir interese var izlasīt : http://radiokot.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=42107
Tur bija aprakstīts , ja neiestata pulksteni, tad krāsns patvaļīga ieslēkšanās nenotiek. Tā arī izdariju. Kādu laiku bija miers. Bet tad atkal sākas cita problēma. Pēkšņi ne no šā ne no tā, vienreiz iepīkstās un uz displeja parādās uzraksts *- SE -* (laikam saīsināti no vārda service). Pogas protams nedarbojas. Izrauju kontaktdakšu. Nākamās dienas vakarā, iespraužu kontaktdakšu. Itkā nekādu problēmu. Uzsildu vakariņas. Pēc neilga laika atkal iepīkstās, skatos uz ekrāna atkal *- SE -*un pogas atkal nestrādā. Un tā vairākas dienas pēc kārtas, līdz apnika un krāsni iekšā vairs neslēdzu. Lūk tā. Izskatās, ka neviens vien konkrēta modeļa eksemplārs ir ar šādiem gļukiem, ja jau pat Krievijas forūmā ir par to aprakstīts. Tāpēc arī meklēju konkrēta modeļa vadības plati, jo pliku čipu diezvai dabūšu. Varbūt kāds no Jums arī ir saskāries ar šādiem gļukiem ? *Garantija jau beigusies.* Var jau nest uz kādu darbnīcu lai sataisa, tikai sazin cik tas izmaksās. Vai arī jāpērk bus jauna krāsns.

----------


## ansius

sāc ar to ka pārbaudi platē elektrolītus vai nav izžuvuši. procesori ļoti reti gļuko... nopietni...

bet ja nopietni tad diez vai tev atmaksāsies plati meklēt, jo platīte tev maksās nu vismaz 1/3 daļu no krāsns vērtības. un tu nezini vēl cik ilgi magnetrons izvilks... attiecīgi...

protams vari parakāties pa nopietniem krievu forumiem - rmbt.ru , tikai tur tauta afigena nelaipna. nopietni... papriekš izmeklējies visos topic un tad tikai postē un ofic izlasi noteikumus.

un ja tas nelīdz, apsveicu ar jaunu mikrovilni vai arī veselīgāku uzturu...  ::

----------


## Texx

Lētāk ir pirkt jaunu. Es te nesen aiznesu vienu uz remontu, kurai arī vadības bloks atliecies. Šie aptuveni noteica "uz aci", ka detaļas maksās 20 Ls plus darbs un ieteica neatstāt. Vienkāršas mikroviļņu krāsnis tagad maksā zem 30 Ls pie tam tādai vēl būs 2 gadu garantija.

----------


## JURIX

Plates otrā pusē ir vairāki elektrolīti. Nedēļas nogalē pārbaudīšu tos elektrolītus, varbūt kāds no viņiem tiešām ir izžuvis.
Krāsni pirku kādus trīs vai četrus gadus atpakaļ, pa kādiem 60 Ls. Pašlaik tā cena ir robežās no 50 līdz 60 Ls.  Jāpamēģina variantu ar elektrolītiem, ja ne pirkšu jaunu.
Поджарить своего хозяина - задача любого мыслящего робота.    ::   ::   ::

----------


## next

Peec probzas apraksta liekas ka tur ir:  mitrums ->korozija ->straavas nopluude starp celinjiem klaviatuuras matricaa.

----------


## JURIX

Es arī no sākuma domāju, ka pie vainas ir klaviatūras matrica. Taču patvaļīga ieslēgšanās notiek tikai un vienīgi tad, ja ir iestatīts pulkstenis.

----------

